# Calling Clever Pc Whizzes



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

Well does this Lcd monitor seem good with the spec???

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Philips-190B5-19...1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks

Bry


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

+VAT AND DELIVERY!

NOT THE BEST DEAL AROUND

SAM


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lol I know, i've now seen a much better deal



sssammm said:


> +VAT AND DELIVERY!
> 
> NOT THE BEST DEAL AROUND
> 
> SAM


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Its a good price for that size monitor Bry. BUT if you are after watching video on it it has got a very slow response time (25ms) for video I would go for something below 8 ms.

You can certainly get new monitors with 4ms response for around 200 quid. Check out Pixmania for new stuff and Morgan computers 

for new and great deals on reconditioned and overstocked stuff.

Another thing I noticed on your linked page is that there is a warning that VAT will be added, I am not sure but does this mean the bid price is ex VAT?

Foz


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Foz,

You sure need to know your stuff, saw a Sharp monitor they didn't advertise 30ms response time









Would've been slooooooooooooooooow



foztex said:


> Its a good price for that size monitor Bry. BUT if you are after watching video on it it has got a very slow response time (25ms) for video I would go for something below 8 ms.
> 
> You can certainly get new monitors with 4ms response for around 200 quid. Check out Pixmania for new stuff and Morgan computers
> 
> ...


----------

